# Can "Sleep of Death" be defeated?



## j32driver (Nov 27, 2011)

Fascinate, THS Build 10, have made no other tweaks or changes. Can anyone offer guidance on tracking down and beating SOD?

THS build 10 is simply the best my phone has ever been. The only hiccup is the random SOD. I'd love to stay with it, but in a month or so, I'm going to have to rely on the phone as my only point of contact for work. I either beat SOD... or <gasp> I'll have to flash back to stock. Please help me stay away from a stock phone!!!!


----------



## deliquified (Dec 11, 2011)

I haven't had a single SOD with the latest AOKP/Glitch Kernel.. Perhaps you should give it a shot.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


----------



## bsly137 (May 18, 2012)

gummy is worth giving a shot also. ive had zero problems with it.


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

by "SOD" are you referring to the random loss of data or any connectivity? if so, i'm in a similar boat and would like to know of a reliable ICS rom that doesn't do this.


----------



## deliquified (Dec 11, 2011)

hottcakes said:


> by "SOD" are you referring to the random loss of data or any connectivity? if so, i'm in a similar boat and would like to know of a reliable ICS rom that doesn't do this.


See above.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## j32driver (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. If I can't get it figured out in a couple of days I'll give AOKP a try.


----------



## deliquified (Dec 11, 2011)

j32driver said:


> Thanks guys. If I can't get it figured out in a couple of days I'll give AOKP a try.


Honestly, I wouldn't even bother waiting..AOKP has more than sufficiently [and beyond] fixed any complaint I've ever had about this phone.. The glitch team has turned this phone into an absolute powerhouse and has made it extremely difficult (in a great way) to want to upgrade my phone to anything else.. After what they've done to it, you'd be hard pressed to find any phone that is more stable and speedy than the Fascinate with the latest AOKP and Glitch mods can provide. Once you go Glitch, you will not ditch.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

[sup]I've tried just about every ICS rom and have settled on glitched AOKP, and it is a fantastic rom on which I haven't ever seen this phone run better. However I will get the occasional SoD, so I'm hesitant to say that switching to AOKP will "fix" your problems. I'm not 100% sure why it happens, but it does seem that messing around with voltages can exacerbate the issue. Running on stock kernel settings, a SoD will happen very occasionally although it seems some people report no issues whatsoever. I do think every SoC is different though, and that you can fine tune your voltages to increase stability.[/sup]


----------



## deliquified (Dec 11, 2011)

knivesout said:


> [sup]I've tried just about every ICS rom and have settled on glitched AOKP, and it is a fantastic rom on which I haven't ever seen this phone run better. However I will get the occasional SoD, so I'm hesitant to say that switching to AOKP will "fix" your problems. I'm not 100% sure why it happens, but it does seem that messing around with voltages can exacerbate the issue. Running on stock kernel settings, a SoD will happen very occasionally although it seems some people report no issues whatsoever. I do think every SoC is different though, and that you can fine tune your voltages to increase stability.[/sup]


If you still get a SOD, try to under volt your upper steps (1000mhz and higher) by -25. This should fix any stability problems you may encounter. I've found 200-1100mhz is plenty speedy. IMO, any steps over that doesn't significantly increase your speed much, kills your battery faster, and introduces instability.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

With my particular phone, reducing voltages from the default settings has made things less stable. I'd also think that in regards to SoD, changing the voltages at the upper spectrum wouldn't make much difference, being that (I think) the phone hangs around the lower frequencies or in deep sleep when the screen is off (when SoD occurs). When you say to undervolt the upper steps, are you referring to arm or int voltages?


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

deliquified said:


> Once you go Glitch, you will not ditch.


Stealing this, sorry.


----------



## j32driver (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok... 2 more SOD events today before noon. AOKP build 36 is now downloading. I'm just assuming the Glitch kernel is standard and included in the ROM package? Didn't see anything that obviously stated it.


----------



## sarkozy (Jul 20, 2011)

Turn off the 100MHz step and that should fix your issue.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## j32driver (Nov 27, 2011)

sarkozy said:


> Turn off the 100MHz step and that should fix your issue.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks sarkozy. I'll give that a shot and run a couple of days before I proceed.


----------



## dxer2001 (Feb 24, 2012)

j32driver said:


> Ok... 2 more SOD events today before noon. AOKP build 36 is now downloading. I'm just assuming the Glitch kernel is standard and included in the ROM package? Didn't see anything that obviously stated it.


If you need a rom that is absolutly stable I suggest AOKP milestone 5. Go to the Fascinate specific thread and download the version Stevespears builds. They are the ones with all the glitch stuff included. Best of luck to you.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 7, 2012)

sarkozy said:


> Turn off the 100MHz step and that should fix your issue.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


I have it turned off and I've never had SOD on THS builds. That said I did get hot reboots on AOKP. I am running the Skunkworks/Glitch kernel.

I think I'm one of the few that had hot reboot issues on AOKP. Everytime I try to run any AOKP build I have the issue.


----------

